# Büro/Chefsessel  200€



## Arino (14. Oktober 2015)

*Büro/Chefsessel  200€*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

da hier wohl die meisten NICHT auf einem Küchenstuhl sitzen, denke ich dass man hier sicherlich Hilfe zu einem bequemen Stuhl für vor dem PC findet 
Ich wurde vor 2 Wochen am Bein operiert und da ich den Fuß nicht belasten darf ist mein Po nun mittlerweile doch sehr sensibel geworden ;P und mein jetziger Stuhl bzw. das Polster am Hintern gibt doch so langsam den Wiederstand auf.

Was ich genau suche ist ein dezenter Stuhl mit gepolsterter Rücken/Hintern und Armlehnen, wobei ich auch gerne was neues teste.

Gaming Stuhl / Bürostuhl Sportsitz Kunstleder SPIELBERG schwarz/orange hjh OFFICE
Dieser sah schon ganz gut aus, wobei ich hier vor der Amazonbewertung doch zurückschrecken musste.. 

Ich hoffe es gibt ein paar Leute die mir mit persönlicher Meinung einen netten Sessel empfehlen können.
Ich würde auch noch bis auf 250 euro hoch gehen, wobei der Sessel mich dann Metaphorisch vom Hocker hauen müsste 

Mfg


----------



## Hänschen (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*

Ich hätte mir fast einen Maxnomic Stuhl von Need for Seat zum Testen bestellt, aber ich sah in einem kritischen YouTube Video dass die Sitzfläche recht hart und unnachgiebig ist.
Das ist ein Unding wo ich doch im Moment sogar ein Luftpolsterkissen (Vicair Liberty) benötige weil mir der Hintern durch den Druck beim langen Zocken weh tut.

Stuhlhersteller achten scheinbar gar nicht auf Druckverteilung am Popo


----------



## Imperat0r (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*

Etwas über deinem Budget, aber der Stuhl ist einfach Weltklasse.

Robas Lund 62501SR4 DX Racer1 Chefsessel mit Armlehnen, Gestell Nylon, 78 x 124-134 x 52 cm, Stoffbezug schwarz / rot: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt


----------



## freezy94 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir fast einen Maxnomic Stuhl von Need for Seat zum Testen bestellt, aber ich sah in einem kritischen YouTube Video dass die Sitzfläche recht hart und unnachgiebig ist.
> Das ist ein Unding wo ich doch im Moment sogar ein Luftpolsterkissen (Vicair Liberty) benötige weil mir der Hintern durch den Druck beim langen Zocken weh tut.
> 
> Stuhlhersteller achten scheinbar gar nicht auf Druckverteilung am Popo



Das ist Geschmackssache, genau wie die Matratze fürs Bett. Ich dachte weich ist besser, habe mir aber dann doch den "harten" Maxnomic geholt und bin deutlich zufriedener als mit allen vorherigen Stühlen die "soft" waren. Ich sitze fast den ganzen Tag (2 Std. Autofahrt täglich, 9 Stunden Arbeit täglich und abends - abgesehen von 1-2 Std. Sport - zocke oder skype ich). Ich habe keinerlei Schmerzen - eher Rückenschmerzen von weichen Stühlen oder nicht ergonomisch anpassbaren Stühlen - das sind aber auch eher Luxusprobleme.


----------



## Arino (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*

Ja das sind doch schonmal ein paar Stühle  
Ob diese weich oder hart sein müssen weiß ich leider selber noch nicht. Solang ich aber das Polster nicht so krass durchsitze dass ich das Plastik am Hintern spühre ist wohl beides besser 
Vielen Dank schonmal. 300 Euro ist zwar etwas happig, aber vom Design her sehen die Stühle ja schon recht ansehnlich aus.


----------



## MfDoom (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*

Such mal nach 24h Stühlen, das sind Stühle für Leitwarten oder Bereitschaftsdienste  wie z.B. Feuerwehr. Die sind allerdings auch teurer, für den Preis kann man sich einen dicken Rechner bauen


----------



## Imperat0r (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*



Arino schrieb:


> Ja das sind doch schonmal ein paar Stühle
> Ob diese weich oder hart sein müssen weiß ich leider selber noch nicht. Solang ich aber das Polster nicht so krass durchsitze dass ich das Plastik am Hintern spühre ist wohl beides besser
> Vielen Dank schonmal. 300 Euro ist zwar etwas happig, aber vom Design her sehen die Stühle ja schon recht ansehnlich aus.



Der Preis lag auch schon mal bei 260 EUR. Kannst du ja mal paar Tage beobachten. Eventuell fällt der Preis nochmal


----------



## freezy94 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*

Ob 300 Euro viel bzw. happig sind musst du mit deiner Gesundheit ausmachen. Ich meide beim langen sitzen Billigstühle.


----------



## Thaurial (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Etwas über deinem Budget, aber der Stuhl ist einfach Weltklasse.
> 
> Robas Lund 62501SR4 DX Racer1 Chefsessel mit Armlehnen, Gestell Nylon, 78 x 124-134 x 52 cm, Stoffbezug schwarz / rot: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt



Bei dem Stuhl hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass dazu gebaut ist um jungen CS zockenden Kids zu gefallen. Nich, dass ich nich selbst mal einer war, aber die Kommentare weisen auch deutlich darauf hin, dass Design > Ergonimie steht.

ICh suche auch noch nach einem guten Stuhl :/ Budget wäre ähnlich (max 300€). Bin mal gespannt wo Du landest..


----------



## domii666 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*

kann dir nur Topstar ans Herz legen


----------



## Hänschen (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Such mal nach 24h Stühlen, das sind Stühle für Leitwarten oder Bereitschaftsdienste  wie z.B. Feuerwehr. Die sind allerdings auch teurer, für den Preis kann man sich einen dicken Rechner bauen



Ich bezweifle dass ein 24-Stunden-Stuhl das Problem der schlechten Druckverteilung am Hintern löst, denn ich hatte sogar Probleme mit meinem ersten Dekubituskissen (aus 8cm+ Schaumstoff).
Dieses formte sich nicht zu 100% ideal an die Konturen des Hinterns, noch dazu roch es nach einigen Wochen recht unangenehm und war am Ende sogar durchgesessen sodass mein Steissbein auf dem harten Boden des Ikea Markus Stuhls aufsaß.
Aber der 24h-Stuhl geht schonmal in die richtige Richtung mit zB. der Tiefenverstellung der Sitzfläche und scheinbar auch mit einer gewissen Abschrägung für die Oberschenkel bei einigen und sogar eine Wippmechanik meine ich gesehen zu haben.

Nichtsdestotrotz an mein jetziges 5cm dickes Vicair Liberty PT Kissen kommt nichts heran ... da kommt mein Steissbein nie bis zum Boden der Sitzfläche durch und der Druck ist perfekt verteilt.
Ein Problem ist aber dass dieser Ikea Markus nicht sehr ergonomisch ist im Rückenbereich und wenn ich mich nach hinten lehne treten Scherkräfte im Bereich des Steissbeins auf - mein Becken rutscht quasi nach vorne aber das Fleisch unterm Steissbein bleibt hinten ... sehr unangenehm und bestimmt nicht der Gesundheit des Hinterns förderlich.


----------



## guss (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*

Den Ikea Markus Stuhl finde ich wiederum super und was das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis angeht ungeschlagen. Ich sitze schon den ganzen Tag im Büro und finde dann den Ikea Stuhl abends immer sehr angenehm. Ich kann den Stuhl empfehlen, auch von der Haltbarkeit her. Ich bin jetzt nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht, aber der Stuhl hält bei mir schon einige Jahre.


----------



## Körschgen (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*

Hab auch lange rumprobiert, das einzig wahre ist hochwertige Büroausstattung.
Habe jetzt einen Steelcase Please und noch nie so gut am Schreibtisch gesessen.

Kommt von der Firma meiner Freundin (Film und Tv Produktion) da sind die Dinger Standard in den Schnitt und editing Räumen.
Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## MfDoom (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*

Der Steelcase Please sieht gut aus. Ich habe einen Wagner Alumedic, auch nicht ganz billig (auch wenn ich ihn billiger bekommen habe), dafür kann man auch sehr lange darauf sitzen. Einziges Problem ist durch das "Aktives sitzen" Feature ist es quasi unmöglich darauf herumzulümmeln, man wird immer gezwungen gesund zu sitzen  Deshalb suche ich über kurz oder eher lang einen anderen, der mehr in Richtung Chefsessel geht.
Aber es stimmt, will man etwas gutes sollte man in höherwertige Büroaussattung investieren. Diese sogenannten "Gamerstühle" sehen für mich seltsam aus, wie ein Recaro vorm Schreibtisch.


----------



## Thaurial (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Hab auch lange rumprobiert, das einzig wahre ist hochwertige Büroausstattung.
> Habe jetzt einen Steelcase Please und noch nie so gut am Schreibtisch gesessen.
> 
> Kommt von der Firma meiner Freundin (Film und Tv Produktion) da sind die Dinger Standard in den Schnitt und editing Räumen.
> Kann ich nur empfehlen!



phew - um die 770€ is schon ne Hausnummer


----------



## Desrupt0r (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*

Also für das Geld bleibe ich lieber bei meinen 50€ Ikea Stühlen :I


----------



## Körschgen (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*

Joa billig sind die nicht, aber ich hab keine Rückenschmerzen mehr durch krumme Haltung etc...
Und halten auch ne gute Weile....


----------



## freezy94 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*

Ein kaputter Rücken kostet viel mehr. 
Ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Deathy93 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*

Chefsessel Kings ® - Schwarz - Bürostuhl Schreibtischstuhl Drehstuhl Sessel Stuhl PokerStuhl Casinostuhl Gamerstuhl Zockerstuhl: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt


----------



## Thaurial (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*



domii666 schrieb:


> kann dir nur Topstar ans Herz legen



Wie ich das sehe scheint Topstar auch der Hersteller für Steelcase zu sein? Hoffe irgendwie ein Modell wie das Steelcase Please von Topstar zu finden, dass ggf. nicht den tollen Namen trägt und bisl billiger ist? Kennt da einer was?


----------



## domii666 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*

Topstar LT20BTW500 Bürodrehstuhl Lady Sitness Deluxe inklusive höhenverstellbare Armlehnen, Stoff- und Netzbezug schwarz: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt 

den hier hab ich glaube ich,top!


----------



## Körschgen (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*

Das wirklich tolle an dem Please ist tatsächlich, dass man einfach alles mögliche anpassen kann.

Am Anfang war er unbequem bzw ungewohnt, wenn man sich aber bisschen damit beschäftigt alle Drehregler mal verstanden hat kann man sich den Stuhl schon ziemlich perfekt einstellen.

Ich merke einfach das ich kaum noch Kraft aufbringen muss um meine Sitzposition zu halten, aber mich dennoch gerade halte...


----------



## Thaurial (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Das wirklich tolle an dem Please ist tatsächlich, dass man einfach alles mögliche anpassen kann.
> 
> Am Anfang war er unbequem bzw ungewohnt, wenn man sich aber bisschen damit beschäftigt alle Drehregler mal verstanden hat kann man sich den Stuhl schon ziemlich perfekt einstellen.
> 
> Ich merke einfach das ich kaum noch Kraft aufbringen muss um meine Sitzposition zu halten, aber mich dennoch gerade halte...



ja zwickmühle - ich glaub direkt dass der Stuhl gut ist..  Aber ich site selten mehr als 2 Stunden am Stück darauf


----------



## MClolwut (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*

Moin Jungs!

Ich hatte ja gehofft, hier noch mehr Tipps mit dem selben Gesuch des TE zu finden, aber dann kam mir ein Deal zuvor (da kann ich selten widerstehen). 
Ich habe mir also letzte Woche für 200€ den DXRacer 5 eingepackt und gerade aufgebaut. Da ich 193cm mit entsprechenden Gewicht bin, werde ich noch mal berichten wie das so für mich passt. Mal schauen ob ich gleich eine Diablo Session für den Rest des Tages starte.


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*



guss schrieb:


> Den Ikea Markus Stuhl finde ich wiederum super und was das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis angeht ungeschlagen. Ich sitze schon den ganzen Tag im Büro und finde dann den Ikea Stuhl abends immer sehr angenehm. Ich kann den Stuhl empfehlen, auch von der Haltbarkeit her. Ich bin jetzt nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht, aber der Stuhl hält bei mir schon einige Jahre.



Diesen Stuhl nutze ich  seit ca. 2 Jahren.
Deine Aussage kann ich 1:1 bestätigen.


----------



## stoney242 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*



TheWitcher19052015 schrieb:


> Diesen Stuhl nutze ich  seit ca. 2 Jahren.
> Deine Aussage kann ich 1:1 bestätigen.



Ich glaube, den werde ich mir demnächst dann auch mal zulegen. Der ist optisch auch voll ok und dazu noch bezahlbar.

EDIT: Die Armlehnen kann man aber nicht in der Höhe verstellen, oder?


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*



stoney242 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, den werde ich mir demnächst dann auch mal zulegen. Der ist optisch auch voll ok und dazu noch bezahlbar.
> 
> EDIT: Die Armlehnen kann man aber nicht in der Höhe verstellen, oder?



Du kannst die Rückenlehne und die Höhe verstellen.
Die Armlehnen sind fest.


----------



## varg01 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Büro/Chefsessel  200€*

Ich hab letztens mal nach gebrauchten Chefsesseln aus Büros geschaut, da waren auch viele hochwertige zu bezahlbaren Preisen dabei


----------

